# Handel's Messiah - And He was Despised



## jason4445 (Dec 21, 2010)

Isaiah 53: 3
He is despised and rejected of men; a man of sorrows, and acquainted with grief: and we hid as it were our faces from him; he was despised, and we esteemed him not.

Another Prophecy from Isaiah that was certainly fulfilled. The Redeemer was eminently the object of contempt and scorn alike by the Pharisees, the Sadducees, and the Romans. In his life on earth it was so; in his death it was still so.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/14eFTc-SWzE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/14eFTc-SWzE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

